# Jig for Sublimating Tee Shirts



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

I am sublimating left chest and full back, 100 tee shirts, Jerzee 21M. Has anyone come up with a "jig" so to speak to quickly load tees when sublimating shirts? It is so time consuming to put the foam in, and the paper, line it up just "right", and rip the edges, or not, so the lines do not show after pressing. I just bought the SG800, so I will no longer have print head problems, but the time to set each tee up is so time consuming. I was hoping to think of some sort of jig, to have on the press so loading and unloading would be quicker. Many of the video's sublimate, with the full sheet, no foam, and say there is no mark, but there is always mark from the edges, or use the pillow, but you still have to put the everything in the shirt. 
Thanking you in advance for any suggestions.


----------

